# HELPPP!!!!! pleasee!!!



## siobhan. (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay, so I was driving around tonight and it was dark and I bottomed out....pretty badly. It didnt feel so bad but right away my check oil light came out and started beeping...i pulled over and i could tell there was a decently bad oil leak.....so i drove for about another 5-7 minutes and the car kind of felt funny.....almost like i was driving in the wrong gear.....so finally it kind of seized and everything shut off....i was downtown and i was freaking out so i waited a couple of minutes restarted it....the check engine oil light re-appeared and i reparked the car properly. So now i get people coming up to me and trying to help and im totally lost....freaking out....this isnt my car its my friends.....and its broken down. Some people were saying i broke my oil tray and some just said i was out of oil so i was to the nearest gas station and bought some where i talked to the person working and they said i probabaly seized the engine....i ended up leaving the car downtown so i could deal with it tomorrow.....but im really freaking out?!?! what are the chances of the whole engine being wrecked? Or how much is it going to cost to just change the oil pan?


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: HELPPP!!!!! pleasee!!! (siobhan.)*

If you ran it without any oil sorry to say but you probably damaged the hell out of the engine. did you check the dipstick to see if there was any oil left in the pan or bother to look under the car to see what kind of damage you were dealing with?


----------



## mtsnyc1 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: HELPPP!!!!! pleasee!!! (lemansvw)*

it could be that when u bottom out you rip the oil pan, the car could have an low oil pan.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: HELPPP!!!!! pleasee!!! (siobhan.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siobhan.* »_Okay, so I was driving around tonight and it was dark and I bottomed out....pretty badly. It didnt feel so bad but right away my check oil light came out and started beeping...*i pulled over and i could tell there was a decently bad oil leak.....so i drove for about another 5-7 minutes* and the car kind of felt funny.....almost like i was driving in the wrong gear.....*so finally it kind of seized and everything shut off *

Unfortunately, you owe your friend a lot of $$$ for a new engine as it is now certainly severely damaged. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: HELPPP!!!!! pleasee!!! (siobhan.)*

Hahahahaha....this is a joke right.....I mean, no one could be that stupid to run a car with no oil, have it seize and then try and restart it!!??!??!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that 5-7 minutes you drove after you stopped will turn out to be your most expensive 5 minute drive ever!


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

sry to say this, but i also think yr engine is finished.
i hope yr friend is a nice & understanding person...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

normally, it would ok if u had driven for a block or two and stopped...
BUT...
seeing as it seized and you RESTARTED it, your screwed.


----------



## jc95passatvr6 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Krieger)*

I really hope this is a JOKE because you might be the dumbest human alive. All im saying is come on you had to know something was wrong and then to top it all off you tried to restart the car like everything was cool. Well it sounds to me like your gonna be buying a new engine and losing a friend at the same time


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: HELPPP!!!!! pleasee!!! (siobhan.)*

guess its the reason why this is his only post


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

I wish people in this world can grow some brains...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: HELPPP!!!!! pleasee!!! (siobhan.)*

Another hoax IMO. It's the only post and look at the way it's written.


----------

